# rest in peace aro



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

it all hapende when i moved some floating plants from my piranha tank to my arowana tank .... be cause i had a top hanging filter the plants went closer and closer towards the inlet.... this made less bubbles from the dropping of the water to the tank... and so to help with that i placed an internal fliter to cause more gas exchange.....

when i got back the filters were clogged and the arowana dead. what happen was the gold fish had bitten the roots of these floting plants and then caused it to all get stuck in the water outlet.....

is this a sign of the gold fish fighting back who knows

its burial took place at 5 this evening 10th feb 2004
:sad:


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

look at him


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

my last look at him


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

wtf died just because filters weren't working. Are you sure something else didn't kill him?


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

kouma said:


> wtf died just because filters weren't working. Are you sure something else didn't kill him?


 yes ...cause it helped oxyginate the water


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats bad sorry m8.
did you bury it deep you dont want cats getting at it
dixon


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that really sucks!







He looked really big. How big was he?


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

yea i did it about a feet down ..... dont want the cats on him ... he was a big beauty was a feet long 
i miss him such an induvidual


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

awww that sucks


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

You should have put him in a freezer, to keep him preserved, then taken him to a taxadermist. It would have cost you around $75-$100. Keep that lasting memory of him. Sorry about your fish...


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

My condolensces on the loss of such a fine fish. Just out of sheer curiosity....looking at the picture of the dearly departed in his grave.....are those emergent _Cryptocoryne_ covering the ground?????


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

Fruitbat said:


> emergent _Cryptocoryne_ covering the ground?????


 thats common cow grass ... i donnno whats the sientific name sorr...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nnoooooooo


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

reminds me of the one I had. he was 23" when i lost him!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

that really sucks dude









i lost my very beutiful 5 year old scalare to a filter clog up.
allthough my smaller fishes in that tank were so small so it wasent so critical too them. and fourtunatley most of my big fishes were gourami's


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Wow sorry about your loss, but those are some sensitive fish. I would imagine what would happen to them incase of a blackout.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

unluvky man, u shud have him mounted he would look badass


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sorry to hear about this loss. it was a beautiful aro.

Joe


----------

